

Ask HN: What is a failure of yours that was motivating or enlightening? - dpflan

There is a theme of accepting failure and being open about failure during the pursuit of success in today&#x27;s submissions, and the community seems to be interested in the topic particularly today.<p>I was curious if HNers would be willing to share any memorable or insightful failures in their lives.<p>Current Top Submissions on the Theme:
1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10047721
2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10046226
======
dpflan
(Now in the new Clickable flavor!) Current Top Submissions on the Theme:

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10047721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10047721)

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10046226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10046226)

